# Do "high flow" HMA filters exist?



## JohnC (22 May 2014)

Hi,

I've been doing a little sniffing around HMA filters as i'm about to take over a discus tank. The water here is scotland really isn't that nasty at all and I could probably get away with just using dechlorinator as per usual but my research has got me pondering.

Are there any single stage (just for the chlorine and chloramine really) HMA filters that I could directly connect to the filling hose I intend to use on this 400L tank that won't restrict me to 2L per minute recommended fill rates?

If so i'd be tempted to use on all my tanks.

Best Regards,
John


----------



## Jimmy Dale (22 May 2014)

Hi John, have you looked at any in line dechlorinators? There are some available for pond use but I reckon you could make one easily enough.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 May 2014)

http://www.swelluk.com/pond/pond-tr...m=googlebase&gclid=CLvN_8jwv74CFYXItAod9hIAwg


----------



## JohnC (22 May 2014)

not high flow enough really. I just did a rough test of the taps here and I was filling a 5L watering can in between 10 and 15 seconds. So that's 30 Lpm to 20 Lpm. Obviously i could turn the taps down but i'd rather have something that was rated nearer the overall output so I wouldnt have to worry about measuring the flow on different tanks and taps as I filled.

The none pond ones i'm finding are between 2 Lpm and 7 Lpm. The one linked above is 9 Lpm. 

Just had an interesting chat to a filter importer/supplier. I'm going to send them my request and they should get back to me with some suggestions from experts (interestingly they also supply the systems for maidenheads shops). I'll post their ideas here as I get a reply.


----------



## nickmcmechan (22 May 2014)

JohnC said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been doing a little sniffing around HMA filters as i'm about to take over a discus tank. The water here is scotland really isn't that nasty at all and I could probably get away with just using dechlorinator as per usual but my research has got me pondering.
> 
> ...


Yes, but I'm not sure out Scottish water is what it used to be

8 years ago I had a ph of 7.0, kH of 1 and gh of 3 

Now I have a ph of 7.9, kH of 2 and gh of 4, when I check the water website I see increased levels of heavy metals in comparison to previous years

I use a 3 stage HMA, it's better to take chemicals out rather than add in unnecessarily, and it's cheaper in the long term anyhows


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 May 2014)

Make your own with http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00HVFUONU/ref=redir_mdp_mobile
This will be more than enough
And aps sell a canister add on for £27
A lot cheaper than a hma filter


----------



## JohnC (23 May 2014)

nickmcmechan said:


> Yes, but I'm not sure out Scottish water is what it used to be
> 
> 8 years ago I had a ph of 7.0, kH of 1 and gh of 3
> 
> ...



they have deffo started using more NaOH to increase the PH of tap water without providing buffering as part of the lead reduction water treatment. They used to use a lot more phosphates for the same purpose. Most authorities are doing it. It was a surprise when I found out this since i'd been taking phosphate out of my dosing regimes for years (i'd last extensively checked edinburgh water chemistry bout 8 year ago). 

i'm less worried about the metals since the plants tend to suck em out. 

I'm just trying to think of a way to avoid dosing large amounts of Prime to the water column directly when hose filling big tanks. Especially since it's chloramine that is generally used over chlorine now.


----------



## Lindy (28 May 2014)

My ph is 7, gh2, kh0-1 here in ayrshire 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy-mu (3 Oct 2014)

Does all water in scotland contain chlorine and chloramine?


----------

